# Warpig vs Mercury vs DOA



## Midman03 (Mar 12, 2018)

In for this. Looking at the DOA myself. Would love to hear some input as I'm basically in the same position as you and ride about the same way.


----------



## Rodpwnz (Aug 1, 2019)

Must be a really tough question since neither of us have an answer and nobody else has commented...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rodpwnz said:


> Must be a really tough question since neither of us have an answer and nobody else has commented...


To me it seems the boards you are choosing between are quite different, but haven't tried any of them and you're probably way above my skill level.

What about a Mind Expander or a Sick Stick?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Or a Yes Optimistic/The Y


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a DOA 158 and it’s my daily driver/main squeeze. After I bought it, I wondered if I should’ve got the Mercury instead. With that said, if you’re looking more for a board that leans toward free-ride, hard-charging and powder, get the Mercury. If you already have something like the Mercury in your quiver and want a more freestyle-oriented board, then get the DOA. 
But if you’re a skilled rider, I believe you can make the DOA work for all conditions. 
Also, keep in mind that the DOA is a twin and the Mercury is directional. Take into account if you care about riding switch or not. 
And lastly, in fairness, the Mercury is also a more expensive board than the DOA. Comparing the 2 boards is almost like comparing apples vs. oranges.


----------



## Roto_1 (Oct 21, 2019)

What is your height/weight? Looking at doa but want 156. I am 5’11 195lbs


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Roto_1 said:


> What is your height/weight? Looking at doa but want 156. I am 5’11 195lbs


I’m 5’8” and 210 lbs.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd go Mercury


----------



## Rodpwnz (Aug 1, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> To me it seems the boards you are choosing between are quite different, but haven't tried any of them and you're probably way above my skill level.
> 
> What about a Mind Expander or a Sick Stick?


Both of those don't seem any better at what I'll be doing than any of the three boards I'm looking at now



Snowdaddy said:


> Or a Yes Optimistic/The Y


The optimistic seems like the warpig but maybe stiffer...the Y same thing but to an even greater extent. I'm mainly trying to get opinions on the three boards I listed and how they compare. Moving away from warpig and towards DOA/mercury



mjayvee said:


> I have a DOA 158 and it’s my daily driver/main squeeze. After I bought it, I wondered if I should’ve got the Mercury instead. With that said, if you’re looking more for a board that leans toward free-ride, hard-charging and powder, get the Mercury. If you already have something like the Mercury in your quiver and want a more freestyle-oriented board, then get the DOA.
> But if you’re a skilled rider, I believe you can make the DOA work for all conditions.
> Also, keep in mind that the DOA is a twin and the Mercury is directional. Take into account if you care about riding switch or not.
> And lastly, in fairness, the Mercury is also a more expensive board than the DOA. Comparing the 2 boards is almost like comparing apples vs. oranges.


I'm looking for a quiver of one and was honestly leaning DOA since its more flexible and I'm tired of riding a stiff camber board for 10 years. I'm willing to give up the chance of jibs, butters and any rail action for something that can handle groomers and speed. The mercury is directional but I hear it can ride switch pretty well. Price isn't that important to me, $100 more is no biggie in the grand scheme of things - I'll be keeping the board for 5-6 years. I guess it just comes down to how stiff do I want the board.



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'd go Mercury


Yeah, it seems the mercury is the true all mountain quiver of one. There is a board shop near one of the mountains I go to that demos boards before you buy and they told me they should have the warpig, DOA and maybe the mercury. If they have all three, I'm for sure going to demo them all.

Was kind of hoping there was someone who has ridden both mercury and DOA - who could chime in with their experiences and comparisons.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

2018 Capita Mercury Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com











Everything you need to make an informed choice


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rodpwnz said:


> Both of those don't seem any better at what I'll be doing than any of the three boards I'm looking at now


I was just thinking that you made a point of how important it was to have a board that was easy to navigate in the trees.


----------



## Rodpwnz (Aug 1, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> 2018 Capita Mercury Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder
> 
> 
> A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.
> ...


I've watched those, and many other videos of the DOA, Warpig and Mercury. I've read as much as I can on these boards as well. But none of them compare any of the three against each other. Am I possibly over informed? I'm getting major analysis paralysis here. 

Here is the 2020 Mercury video by Avran as well: http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/the-2020-capita-mercury-snowboard-review/



Snowdaddy said:


> I was just thinking that you made a point of how important it was to have a board that was easy to navigate in the trees.


Yeah, thanks - I just thought that the mercury and DOA were already really good at quick turns. I'm not really interested in other boards atm, mainly choosing between warpig, DOA and mercury.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Strictly for trees, I’d choose the Mercury because of its directional shape. I don’t particularly like going through tree runs with my DOA, and prefer my Capita Navigator or GNU Mullair, which are both better for powder and freeriding. (Both directional boards as well). 
I can manage some powder days with my DOA however. Just not the right tool for when it gets really deep or getting really technical between the trees.


----------



## Rodpwnz (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for all the help guys!

This weekend I'm heading to Tahoe and there is a shop in heavenly that demos these boards! I'll try them and let you guys know my thoughts on each board and which one I buy!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I’ve owned and compared both the mercury and warpig. For my needs I much prefer the pig, however, for you’re described riding style the mercury or DOA may be a better choice.

If you can demo, then you’ll have your answer pretty quick.


----------



## Rodpwnz (Aug 1, 2019)

Sup guys, 

I demoed the Mercury and the warpig - skipped the DOA to save time. I rode the Mercury in white out conditions, super low visibility and variable conditions. Rode the warpig the next day on a sunny day with much lower winds. Could have been the conditions I rode each board in but I found myself preferring the warpig. 

The 157 Mercury had a really fast base,and was great for hard charging + stable bombing down runs. Carved well and had awesome edge hold. I had a lot of confidence on this board, even in the terrible snow conditions. The Mercury had tons of pop also - could fly off side hits easily. This felt alot like a lighter, more flexible and overall better version of my current stiff full camber board - ride kind of similar. 

The 151 warpig floated surprisingly well in pow and was really easy to turn considering how wide it is. I noticed that it was easier to catch edges than the Mercury though. It had almost as good grip, slightly less pop and almost as good carving ability. Still felt really confident on this board. Maybe the sidecuts were significantly different and that was throwing me off. Also warpig is less stable at speed. While the Mercury was asking for more, the warpig could handle it but it didn't help me charge harder. Warpig was also easier to butter in, so that was kinda fun. 

They are both amazing boards, but I found myself liking the warpig more. Also, after one day I noticed a couple scratches in the topsheet of the Mercury, while the warpig looked flawless. I babied both boards, so I feel the Mercury is less durable. 

I'm thinking it over tonight, and I'll be picking one up tomorrow probably. Leaning warpig. If you guys have any thoughts, I would love to hear them!


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

When someone hits you scooting on the lift, the top sheet (or lack thereof) will chip on the Pig. I wish Ride would fix it next year and add a matte type top sheet similar to what Never Summer has on their Prototype 2's. Honestly, the paper will add less than 5$ to the board. Ride already increased the MSRP this year. Glossy type top sheets just plain suck on all boards, slippery for one and scratches easy.

As for stability, I've gone fairly fast on the pig and it's pretty stable. But if you are bombing down, a short and wide will always be less stable than a longer board (reason why free ride boards are usually fairly long and stiff - moreover, physics, narrower with (less resistance to the fall line) but the same surface area for float.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Funks said:


> When someone hits you scooting on the lift, the top sheet (or lack thereof) will chip on the Pig. I wish Ride would fix it next year and add a matte type top sheet similar to what Never Summer has on their Prototype 2's. Honestly, the paper will add less than 5$ to the board. Ride already increased the MSRP this year. Glossy type top sheets just plain suck on all boards, slippery for one and scratches easy.
> 
> As for stability, I've gone fairly fast on the pig and it's pretty stable. But if you are bombing down, a short and wide will always be less stable than a longer board (reason why free ride boards are usually fairly long and stiff - moreover, physics, narrower with (less resistance to the fall line) but the same surface area for float.


I have close to 60 days now on the warpig and haven’t noticed the ‘chipping’ issue others have mentioned.

However, I did do some serious damage to the base/metal edge today when I landed hard on a rock. If I end up replacing it, I guess I may experience the topsheet issue.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The OG first year warpigs have no chipping issues at all, at least mine doesn't. Last year had 2 friends warranty theirs 2019s with less than 20 days on them.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

My 2018-2019 model WarPig had the chipping issue. Saw the 2019-2020 board this year at a shop, pretty sure it'll have the same cosmetic issue after a while. 

Either way, it's something fairly easy for RIDE to fix, just add a topsheet (preferrably something similar to what NeverSummer uses).


----------



## gmoney76 (Dec 31, 2019)

mjayvee said:


> I have a DOA 158 and it’s my daily driver/main squeeze.


Hey boss, looking at DOA and wondering how advanced you need to be to ride it? I can't do tricks for crap but can carve ok and go down blue runs quiet hard. But i f*ck up a lot and need a forgiving board specially when legs get tired in the afternoon, is the DOA a board that you have to respect at all times?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

IPP honalee


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

gmoney76 said:


> Hey boss, looking at DOA and wondering how advanced you need to be to ride it? I can't do tricks for crap but can carve ok and go down blue runs quiet hard. But i f*ck up a lot and need a forgiving board specially when legs get tired in the afternoon, is the DOA a board that you have to respect at all times?


From my experience and progression, I think you need to be at least an intermediate (and nearly advanced) rider for the DOA. Strong and conditioned legs are recommended for this kind of board. But just know your own physical limits and when to call it quits for the day.
The DOA is a widely reviewed board, you shouldn’t have any trouble researching it.


----------

